# ProJekt X : Biotope/Paludarium



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Two days later... The set up, is up!
No fish or any other animal because it hasnt cycled yet.. but its DONE


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Ooh! Lovely! It already looks mature and delish, and you did a great job constructing this Izabella!

Would you mind sharing your specs and species list with the masses?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sure, there are 3 tall ones which are Avocado trees I've grown from a seed. 
At the extremities of it got coffee bean bushes (make coffee ).
There are a few tropical ferns near the edge of water.
In the water there is Java ferns.
And the driftwood and moss comes from local river.
There is clay as substrate and structure to whole the hill upright.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty and a wonderful design on the tank.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

wow very impressive, will you teach me how to build a light strucure? i also noticed that painting of that woman on your wall, do you paint? im an art major and its what i do for a job, that would be interesting to see how many aquamaniacs do art


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

2in10 said:


> Very pretty and a wonderful design on the tank.


Thank you 
Not bad for a girl hehe.. 
I was suposed to make a waterfall on the huge rock in the back but there wasnt enough water depth for my pump to bring it up. So i rescaped and put my avocado trees in the back.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

wetbizquit said:


> wow very impressive, will you teach me how to build a light strucure? i also noticed that painting of that woman on your wall, do you paint? im an art major and its what i do for a job, that would be interesting to see how many aquamaniacs do art


Hi!
Thank you.
The light struckture. Very easy. Before i glued (siliconed i should say) the last piece of the aquarium, its top( glass pannel) I glued the base of the light structure on it then siliconed it to the side pannels. When it dried, I put the lights in place (its like a screw in system) 20$ light from Ikea !!!
For the painting. Yes its me. I also am artist. here is my website
www.visionaryillusion.wordpress.com
Hope to see some of your work


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that is very nice.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Made a few changes to give more space for futur fish


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

wait, did i read this right? there are avocado trees and coffee bean bushes in here?
...I want 
what fish are you planing on keeping in this? I would've thrown in a random mudskipper request but pretty sure that they need a more brackish setup, aside from the fact that this thing looks way to cool to have to deal with that


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

HybridHerp said:


> wait, did i read this right? there are avocado trees and coffee bean bushes in here?
> ...I want
> what fish are you planing on keeping in this? I would've thrown in a random mudskipper request but pretty sure that they need a more brackish setup, aside from the fact that this thing looks way to cool to have to deal with that


Yes Mudskippers, goby, rams, endlers and ottos. 

The Avocados are super easy to grow, give them enough light and water !!

Thanks for encouragement !!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I like this a lot, quite elegant. Always been a fan of emersed growth. The way in which you have this laid out reminds be of wabi-kusa, pretty cool.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

How do you trim an avocado tree, Izabella? Constant pruning of a sapling will kill it eventually, no?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> How do you trim an avocado tree, Izabella? Constant pruning of a sapling will kill it eventually, no?


Mine stopped growing when it reached the sun(light) i think it will make leafs lower now.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nighttime
















New Fish  Lampey Killifish & Endlers























































Avocado and coffee bean


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Water is clear, new background, got a WATERFALL!!!! I did it i did it i did it lol.. it took a while to get that filter to collaborate with the low level of water so i raised the water and lowered the filter  
Dunno if u can clearly see the waterfall in the pics, works best with a video.. maybe i make a video 
















GUPPIES & ENDLERS!!
















The Water fall and the plants are growing


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Very nice setup, I love the crossover of different styles. 
What kind of plants are growing well?
What kind of filter setup did you use? (for waterfall too?)

Diggin' it, looking to do something similar.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

So Ive redone the whole thing, just to raise the water level and used cement instead of clay. Doesn't fall apart!
Don't know what fish i'll put int it yet. Maybe cichlids?!? My guppies, endlers and lampayes are in the 15 gallons right now, enough space 4 all!
here are some pics


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Very nice setup, I love the crossover of different styles.
> What kind of plants are growing well?
> What kind of filter setup did you use? (for waterfall too?)
> 
> Diggin' it, looking to do something similar.


Hmm the water fall is simple a 5-15g hageenz filter  cover it with ground moss and it looks part of the decor.
Plants? Hmm various tropical/northamerican ferns, avocado trees, and Misc


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Impressive. Once I get more space I want to try something like this.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

dubels said:


> Impressive. Once I get more space I want to try something like this.


Good luck mate, if any advice, id be pleased to answer you


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow tank looks awesome! what cichlids are you thinking?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

akdylpickles said:


> Wow tank looks awesome! what cichlids are you thinking?


No clue, u tell me! I never worked with cichlids. Its not lots of space so some small that wont eat too much the few plants n moss i got in there. mostly java fern, java moss and some long leafs plant.


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Great looking tank :] You could try some cockatoo apistos. They are very cool and would fit right in.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Wow. Very few tanks have inspired me as of late, but this is amazing. I'm thinking it might be time for me to try my hand at making a tank other than a little tray/rectangle. 

Wow.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

OverStocked said:


> Wow. Very few tanks have inspired me as of late, but this is amazing. I'm thinking it might be time for me to try my hand at making a tank other than a little tray/rectangle.
> 
> Wow.



Really first try, you might have some trouble gluing your designed tank together, but here's a trick, put some duck-tape on the outside of the glass pieces which you are about to clue together and some objects on each side to hold your panels straight. Glue the smallest( less high) pieces first, for stability. Use 100% reg silicon, once its dry, its not toxic. 
I suggest you ask for extra hands while doing this first time! 
I got my tempered glass panels at Ikea in the shelving section!
Good luck with your project !

Oh and I will look up the fish you've suggested !  thank you guys (or girls)


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

So I've went on a bear hunting expedition (just kidding, went hiking) in the Wild Wild Woods and came back with a few plants & moss instead..


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome izabella. I really like it. Well done on the design, it look pretty natural. One day, I will try to do this Paludarium.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

green_valley said:


> Awesome izabella. I really like it. Well done on the design, it look pretty natural. One day, I will try to do this Paludarium.


And i'll try to make one of my tank at least look as good as yours


----------



## Dave Allen (Aug 5, 2011)

Really cool project, especially the way you mounted the lights. And I love the new scape! The additional lighting (pods?) really make the plants glow.

What did you build up the banking with? It looks a little like clay.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

whoa this is awesome!


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

This is fantastic, great job on it. Do you know the specs for the lights? Like watts/color temp, etc. 

I say stick with the small fish for a tank like this. Cichlids would enjoy more room in my opinion. Awesome either way.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice! I really like the way you designed the tank.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow! You've got some nice weeds in the wild wild woods. That tank is awesome. I agree with vincenz - smaller fish would be best. In fact, I can picture harlequin rasboras or ember tetras in there.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> And i'll try to make one of my tank at least look as good as yours


Eehhh!! mine are nothing special. Some of the tanks are battling algae right now, I dont want you to have algae in your tank :angel:

Gahh, I need to update my journal as I am getting really lazy.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

You have a good eye for composition. You should take a looking into Dart Frogs and Vivariums!


----------



## tdw1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

that is a very nice set up you have there.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

WHoaaaa! People! Thank you So much! I didnt expect so many great comments.
Lighting is very small Halogen spotlights. One is sorta like this http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10119334/ but has 3 lights and one extra light i turn on for the fotos that has 2 more spotlights.

It used to b clay, but clay melts and doesnt stay up, so this time ive literally used cement 

as for the fish, imma get som Cockatoo apistos (such as Trickerie has suggested) maybe tomorow 

cheer y'all! xxx


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Amazing scape, can't wait too see everything fill in.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

New flower








New Plants


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

OKay I got the fish !!!! And an orchid !!


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

wow..... looks STUNNING...... good work friend


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks mate ! Let's go now for drinks on top of your aquarium bar  Leannn back lol


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Show off!  looks great Izabella!!


----------



## jbreyy (Jul 8, 2012)

This looks awesome! I want an emersed set up so bad, seems so much more fun than my standard tank.. I have to ask, where do you get all your awesome plants? Do you find a lot of them hiking? I live in the Adirondacks, but I'm always to scared too put anything from nature in my tank.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

jbreyy said:


> This looks awesome! I want an emersed set up so bad, seems so much more fun than my standard tank.. I have to ask, where do you get all your awesome plants? Do you find a lot of them hiking? I live in the Adirondacks, but I'm always to scared too put anything from nature in my tank.


I live by a river in Montreal... the long falling ones. well in a humid part of the forest on the ground. The bushy ones, in a forest also, next to dead tree trunks (humid shadow areas). The rest at walmart ?! lol inside i ot some java moss, java fern. I honestly dumped in all i had in sights hehe............asides myself lol

I came bak and saw the cichlids not moving, i was like OH NO they dead... turns out they were just sleepy lol.
Just ;earned today, cichlids sleeps in a dead fish position... fun.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> Show off!  looks great Izabella!!


Thank you 
Show off , a bit.. i like fotoraphy. Being slightly (very) dyslexic, with fotos its easier to get to the point lol


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Ugh, we need more pics on the fish. Is it Apisto? what kind? 2 of them?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I got like 4 cacatouide apistos, didnt have time for pics today  But let them row a bit, will take some pics soon, promised !


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes... ! I transferred my fish into the Volcano tank meanwhile because the cement still needs some curing, I didnt wanna risk them. The top plants are luscious. I will make take pics tomorrow after the water change


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

This has been somewhat of a back and forth experience.....
The cement seemed still uncured, so i took all living things out of the water and thoroughly washed it. Now put the plants back and the water appears clean/clear since a few days without any residues from cement.
Hopefully shortly I will be able to re-introduce some life in it.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Video Of my Paludarium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG9tce5eVnw


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

It's looking really good so far hopefully the cement will stop giving you issues


----------



## Silky (Sep 21, 2011)

looking good! How many tanks are You up to now??


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bahugo said:


> It's looking really good so far hopefully the cement will stop giving you issues


Thanks, the water test are comin back more are more normal



And I got 5 tanks now. Not including the small 1 g decoration tank and the offwork 10 gallon one.


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely video  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks }

Now once the new ferns grow in nicely, and i get some fish.. will do a Photoshoot and video... !!!


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nicely done! I love the look and mixture of planted tank meets vivarium!

Subscribed


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I know i know.. long time no update.. It wasnt fish friendly.. its ferns had died off.. i nearly gave up on it.. n then all of a sudden i tried to put a few guppies in there, n they survived.. It wasnt toxic no more !!! wohooooo!!!
Ferns are growing back... youpiii
And today i managed to catch 14 baby jewel cichlids .. n thats their new safe home !!
here's a videoooo http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=fD-W4h3aNHI


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hellow!
SO here is the continuation of the never-ending story of my Paludarium.
Today I host a new born batch of yellow lab frys and here's a video of the paludarium & bbs.. sorry for quality of vid, at that size they are hard to spot!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ze5nCMU66uE


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

awesome video!

it may be too late for this but, when curing concrete discs for coral propagation, you can keep the curing structures in the tank of your toilet. this serves one chief purpose, regular and frequent water changes. this is assuming your structures aren't huge


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Algae Beater said:


> awesome video!
> 
> it may be too late for this but, when curing concrete discs for coral propagation, you can keep the curing structures in the tank of your toilet. this serves one chief purpose, regular and frequent water changes. this is assuming your structures aren't huge


Great idea


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

well well look what the cat dragged in


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just giving u a lil update.. The plants are doin really well and even flowering, and the fish are growing.. I suspect my electric yellows are hybrids .. stripes on the babies.. I guess i'll see what they really are as they grow


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Come now, luv.....where's the FTS?!? I see a baby fish, a few nice stones, and beauteous flower. But, with no perspective of how the full system, it's difficult to measure the progress!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> Come now, luv.....where's the FTS?!? I see a baby fish, a few nice stones, and beauteous flower. But, with no perspective of how the full system, it's difficult to measure the progress!


Ok ok.. you're right.. all apologiessss... N btw not one baby fish.. about a 12 hehehe


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

There we go! That's what I'm talking about. Very nice set up, 'bella! Some pretty nice contrast going on, and I love the "cliffs"! Any plans to add some buce's or additional aroids, or are going to leave it bare?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> There we go! That's what I'm talking about. Very nice set up, 'bella! Some pretty nice contrast going on, and I love the "cliffs"! Any plans to add some buce's or additional aroids, or are going to leave it bare?


Thank you, well yes, I adding on the cliffs some java moss, in time it should cover all the cement n just b walls of green.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice fts!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

nonconductive said:


> nice fts!


Thanks ! I actually had to google what FtS means.. still not quite sure loll...


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

full tank shot

or F that S lol


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Hi all!
So yesterday I've transferred all the jewel cichlid fry(since they have grown enough) and placed them in the paludarium with the yellow lab X fry (I say yellow lab X cuz im pretty sure, by their markings, that this lil yellow lab has been promiscuous with a zebra or kenyi male instead of heir own breed)

Here's a video of the tank and it's occupants. Notice how big everyone got in such a short period !
http://youtu.be/-8Uk4UwYusQ*


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi all ! This is the February update video of the fry tank, it's doing amazing, all the babies are growing, and right after this video i transferred all the Lab X fry (not the jewels though cuz they are still too small) into the 40 gallon with the first 2 batches of fry,
so here's the video :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdCgEQPM7zc&list=HL1360426844


----------

